# Waveland Animal Shelter in MS



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I looked on Petfinder and they dont have Waveland Animal Shelter listed. Maybe after the hurricane the shelter was merged with another one.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for checking for me. Maybe it did merge with another one- good point!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisydog*

Daisydog:

Try going to this forum called NOLA-stands for New Orleans Louisiana
and you might find some info on the Waveland Animal Shelter in Mississippi.

NOLA.com: Animals ForumMy dog's in in the lab... by LaLady29, 3/14/09 ..... petsmart recalled dog... by 2btmom, 1/21/09 .... Katrina rescue in search... by MngYrAngR, 1/12/09 ...
www.nola.com/forums/animals/index.ssf?initial=true - 2k - Cached - Similar pages
NOLA.com: Animals Forumpetsmart recalled dog... by 2btmom, 1/21/09 .... Katrina rescue in search... by MngYrAngR, 1/12/09; http://www.thepetitionsit... by noladog, 1/12/09 ...
www.nola.com/forums/animals/index.ssf?initial=true// - 2k - Cached - Similar pages
More results from www.nola.com »
Animal Rescue New Orleans : News : The Invisible Volunteers Known ...Two days later she posted an appeal for volunteers on the NOLA.com forums, ... Pit Bull dog PF 47xxx - I found the owners in Vicksburg, MS - the female dog, ... I had never helped with rescue before. Shirley, Stealth Volunteer ...
www.animalrescueneworleans.org/news/stealth.html - 22k - Cached - Similar pages
4th Animal Rescue Trip - New Orleans - a set on FlickrWe are working with Diasaster Response Animal Rescue again. ... Feed – Subscribe to the set "4th Animal Rescue Trip - New Orleans" ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this it? I'm tired. I may be way off. 

Oops...
http://www.wavelandcity.com/MT/mt-search.cgi?tag=animal%20shelter&blog_id=2

http://www.pets911.com/organizations/wavelandas/


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Daisydog:
> 
> Try going to this forum called NOLA-stands for New Orleans Louisiana
> and you might find some info on the Waveland Animal Shelter in Mississippi.


Wow! What a great forum. Lots of information there. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Is this it? I'm tired. I may be way off.
> 
> Oops...
> http://www.wavelandcity.com/MT/mt-search.cgi?tag=animal shelter&blog_id=2


You rock, Kim!!! You found it! Thanks so much!


----------

